# Female Territorial Marking



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I know there used to be a thread on here about this but I couldn't find it when I was searching.

Dulce, my dear lil devil..

This has been happening for quite awhile and would like to hopefully bring it to a screeching halt. She has a thing for peeing on freshly cleaned dog beds, human blankets.. even when theres a wee wee pad in sight! Chances are if its clean she wants to pee on it! In fact, not 10 minutes ago she had just came in from outside and scaled my dad's briefcase and then began peeing in my place on the sofa. This is probably the 3rd of 4th time of doing so. She's marking where I sit? Claiming me as her own? Too many bitches in the house?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wish I could help you with that one. Cricket did it too, and the girls in this house are WAY outnumbered by the boys (human, canine & feline)...none of the boys mark.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...... "It is Me or the Dog" show had a show on this, but it was a male and the dog was marking what was his......now, I am trying to remember how she solved the marking problem. Let me see, if I still have the episode.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe it is a bladder infection--my mom's dashound did this and mom was really upset at the dog. She did it in front of me and I realized that something might be wrong and took her to the Vet. she had a really bad bladder infection. the dog wasn't doing much but often and in places that we could see. Hopefully that is the problem, much easier to cure than marking. I have had many female dogs in my life and never had a female mark, so a trip to the Vet would be my advice.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't Amy say that Posh marked in the agility tunnels?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yep i sure did. i will look for that thread.

she is a total dominant marker, and i'll sum it up to say loudly YOU HAVE TO CATCH HER IN THE ACT AND GO NUTS!

by going nuts, i mean you loudly scream/growl "no pee" as she squats. this noise literally gets posh to stop mid stream. you run over and pick her up and IMMEDIATELY bring her outside or to a pee pad and tell her to "go potty" or whatever your cue for peeing is. and wait until she goes. you take her for walks and NEVER allow her to mark on the walk. if she starts to squat you give her an "uh uh" and keep her moving, most bitches can't walk and pee and chew gum at the same time. i can't stress that you take her on walks where she is "working" not sniffing, not peeing, not farting around. 

at the end of a walk posh gets to stop at a place i deem proper and pee. most likely she's marking and not really needing to go, but it's on my terms not hers. 

again i stress catching her in the act and going ape [email protected]#.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you Amy! I will do this next time I catch her. Perfect! Going nuts is usually my first approach but my mother was watching too much Dog Whisperer so we were trying the calm route...which does nothing.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Amy,
I need to do this with Lily. She is constantly stopping during walks just to have a little sniff and squat. When we travel to visit my family (they have dogs) she will go in the bedroom and pee on the rug. Ill just keep her movin' from now on.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau never mark in the house.... But DAISY is the sniffer/marker when they are out on a walk. She stops to pee more than Beau. But, in the backyard, Beau will always go pee on top of the spot Daisy went on...but not out of the yard on walks. I hope this isn't a sign that she could start marking in the house.....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

posh still will attempt to mark inside if i haven't been walking her or if she feels she can get away with it.

this spring we were visiting my in-laws who have a cavalier boy that posh likes to tell who is boss.

we were hanging out in their living room, posh, me and my kids when posh squatted on their imported wool rug. well, i didn't want anyone to know she was doing this or we'd be exiled from their house...so i basically "bit" her with hand teeth to get her to stop, picked her up brought her outside and told her to pee. i cleaned the mess and had to bribe my kids not tell grandma and grandpa. so, yeah, this is problem that can really be a problem even visiting folks that love dogs like my in-laws do. and i'm always prepared for her to have a setback even if she has not been marking.

also, on a funny note, my great aunt hosts thanksgiving each year at her son's mcmansion where she lives above the garage. her son is a trophy hunter and i feel like retching everytime we visit because of the beautiful dead animals he has senselessly killed for "trophies" all over his house. the worst and most vomitous and disturbing being bar stools made out of elephant legs. this is just disgusting to me. every year i bring posh, and i told her this year that she had my permission to pee on any of his "trophies." well, i was kidding of course, but later i did find her squatting over a grizzly bear skin rug. fortunately, i was the only one who saw this...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

posh still will attempt to mark inside if i haven't been walking her or if she feels she can get away with it.

this spring we were visiting my in-laws who have a cavalier boy that posh likes to tell who is boss.

we were hanging out in their living room, posh, me and my kids when posh squatted on their imported wool rug. well, i didn't want anyone to know she was doing this or we'd be exiled from their house...so i basically "bit" her with hand teeth to get her to stop, picked her up brought her outside and told her to pee. i cleaned the mess and had to bribe my kids not tell grandma and grandpa. so, yeah, this is problem that can really be a problem even visiting folks that love dogs like my in-laws do. and i'm always prepared for her to have a setback even if she has not been marking.

also, on a funny note, my great aunt hosts thanksgiving each year at her son's mcmansion where she lives above the garage. her son is a trophy hunter and i feel like retching every time we visit because of the beautiful dead animals he has senselessly killed for "trophies" all over his house. the worst and most vomitous and disturbing being bar stools made out of elephant legs. this is just disgusting to me. every year i bring posh, and i told her this year that she had my permission to pee on any of his "trophies." well, i was kidding of course, but later i did find her squatting over a grizzly bear skin rug. fortunately, i was the only one who saw this...


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> also, on a funny note, my great aunt hosts thanksgiving each year at her son's mcmansion where she lives above the garage. her son is a trophy hunter and i feel like retching every time we visit because of the beautiful dead animals he has senselessly killed for "trophies" all over his house. the worst and most vomitous and disturbing being bar stools made out of elephant legs. this is just disgusting to me. every year i bring posh, and i told her this year that she had my permission to pee on any of his "trophies." well, i was kidding of course, but later i did find her squatting over a grizzly bear skin rug. fortunately, i was the only one who saw this...


LMBO! ound:ound:ound:ound: Too funny!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

ound: 
I couldn't image how those barstool must look!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Good for Posh!!!!


----------

